# Regelung - ich verstehe es nicht



## litlegerman (23 September 2018)

Guten Tag,
ich mache grade eine Fortbildung im Thema SPS Technik und habe jetzt ein paar Aufgaben bei den ich festhänge:



Zu 1.1 tendiere ich zu 21 es könnte aber auch 80 sin das es sich beides mit den gewünschten 1000 upm schneidet, aber welche ist es jetzt und warum?

Zu 1.2 hier fehlt mir der Manuelle vorgabewert aber ich denke das die Drehzahl hier gegen 2000 gehen wird

Zu 1.3 hier fehlt mir der Manuelle vorgabewert aber ich denke das die Drehzahl hier gegen 0 gehen wird

Zu 1.4 - 1.6 hier komm ich überhaupt nicht weiter

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 September 2018)

1.1
Der Arbeitspunkt bei 21 V wäre schlecht gewählt, da dir der Motor bei wegfallen der Last "durchgeht". D.h. die Drehzahl steigt sehr stark an bis der Motor sich unter Umständen selber zerstört.
Was du ja bei deinem Ergebnis zu 1.2 auch schon festgestellt hast, nur dass die Drehzahl des Motors nicht auch bei 2000 1/min enden wird, nur weil da die Kennlinie zu Ende ist.
Darum wäre hier der Arbeitspunkt (y0) bei 80 V zu setzen.

1.2, 1.3
Mit "manuell" ist gemeint, dass der Regler sich am Arbeitspunkt (aus 1.1) befindet aber ohne aktiven P-Regler, d.h. aus der Gleichung des P-Reglers y = kp * (w-x) + y0 hast du in dem Falle nur noch y = y0.
Ohne Regler wäre die Kennlinie in deinem Diagramm eine senkrechte Gerade durch den Arbeitspunkt, der Schnittpunkt dieser Geraden mit der Drehmomentkennlinie ist dann die Drehzahl die sich bei y0 einstellt.

Die Aufgabe sagt ja auch, du sollst du Antworten durch Einzeichnen im Kennlinienfeld konstruieren.

Zu den anderen Aufgaben kannst du dir mal diesen Thread durchlesen, vielleicht klären sich dann schon einige Fragen:
P-Regler - Kennlinie

Die Aufgabenstellung war recht ähnlich.


----------



## litlegerman (24 September 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> 1.1
> 
> Zu den anderen Aufgaben kannst du dir mal diesen Thread durchlesen, vielleicht klären sich dann schon einige Fragen:
> P-Regler - Kennlinie
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber nicht ganz verstanden, kannst du mit da vielleicht noch ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2018)

1.2 und 1.3 solltest du doch jetzt lösen können.
Wie weit bist du denn bei den anderen Aufgaben, hast du schon eine Lösung, oder weißt überhaupt nicht wie du dort vorgehen musst?
Du solltest doch hoffentlich Unterlagen haben in denen P-Regler, Arbeitspunkt usw. schon einmal besprochen wurde.


----------



## litlegerman (24 September 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> 1.2 und 1.3 solltest du doch jetzt lösen können.


 Das hab ich schon geschafft
aber ich habe probleme beim verständniss zur bestimmung von kr und reglerkennlinie


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2018)

Der Übertragungsfaktor kr ist doch gegeben, der Wert entspricht der Steigung der Reglerkennlinie.
Die Kennlinie ist in diesem Fall eine Gerade mit der Steigung kr die durch den Arbeitspunkt geht.

Die Aufgabenstellung lautet, das grafisch zu konstruieren und nicht zu rechnen. Da musst du dich nicht mal mit der quadratischen Gleichung rumschlagen.

Dein erster Schritt ist also, dass du den Arbeitspunkt im Diagramm einzeichnest. Wie wir festgestellt haben ist der sinnvolle Arbeitspunkt bei (80 V | 1000 1/min).
Dort machst du ein Kreuz im Diagramm. Die Reglerkennlinie muss jetzt auf jeden Fall durch diesen Punkt gehen.
Um eine Gerade zu konstruieren benötigst du mindestens einen weiteren Punkt.

Gegeben: kr = 1 entspricht 0,05 V pro 1/Min.
D.h. erhöht sich die Drehzahl um eine 1/Min dann erhöht sich die Spannung um 0,05 V.

Da im Diagramm das Gitter bei 200 1/Min eingezeichnet ist, ist es sinnvoll den zweiten Punkt bei einer Erhöhung der Drehzahl um z.B. 200 1/Min zu bestimmen. Das wären dann 200 1/min * 0,05 V / 1/Min = 10 V. Damit ist der zweite Punkt auf der Geraden bei (80V + 10V | 1000 1/Min + 200 1/Min) = (90V | 1200 1/Min).

Dann kannst du die Werte ganz einfach durch Schnittpunkte mit der Drehmomentkennlinie ablesen.

Im Prinzip so wie ich es in dem von mir verlinkten Thread gemacht habe, nur dass in der Aufgabe etwas von "negativen Übertragungsverhalten" steht, d.h. kr ist negativ, darum geht dort die Reglerkennlinie von links oben nach rechts unten.


----------



## litlegerman (24 September 2018)

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich dir für die Hilfe danke kann.
aber jetzt habe ich es, (denke ich) verstanden


----------



## DamienV (15 April 2019)

Hi,
Kann man nicht einen zweiten Punkt der Geraden mit dieser Formel "y = kp * (w-x) + y0​" finden ?
Also für X=1200
Y = 1*(1000-1200) + 80 = -120V  <> 90V

Kann mir Jemand sagen wo ich eine Fehler gemacht habe ?

Im Voraus Danke


----------

